# Spillers Conditioning Cubes



## emmiec12 (23 February 2009)

i tried Baileys top line cubes and they sent my horse mental - should i try Spillers conditioning cubes?  
i have just spoken to Spillers and they say theat theirs have less starch and less digestable energy which makes them better.
what does anyone else think?  are they any good?  did they heat your horse up?


----------



## toomanyhorses26 (23 February 2009)

They did put condition on my horse and he looked fab but I found he had no sparkle when actually being ridden so maybe good for your horse as he found the baileys too much but mine was a bit backward thinking and lazy anyway . I eventually swapped to an endurance mix as I started having to add oats,barley etc to the conditioning cubes and it gave him better energy levels and he still looked good on the endurance mix as he did on the conditioning cubes.


----------



## Hippona (23 February 2009)

Try Spillers Slow Release Cubes...they put condition on my very sharp horse without sending him mental....in fact he actually improved when I changed him from Baileys no4.


----------



## CBAnglo (23 February 2009)

I always fed my CBxTB youngster spillers conditioning cubes when I was building his topline - he was completely fine on it, as he was on the competition mix I also fed him when he was being ridden by my trainer everyday (he needed a bit more oompf then but was still perfectly sane).

The local feed shop were out of Spillers once so I tried bailey's no 4 cubes - they sent him absolutely bonkers.  Never again.

He is retired now and is on spillers fibre cubes.  They arent the cheapest cubes but I will only use Spillers cubes now.


----------



## black_horse (23 February 2009)

try saracen re-leve, lowest startch mix around and put fab condition onmy horse, or can combine it with equijewel or saracen biolife


----------



## emmiec12 (23 February 2009)

The local feed shop were out of Spillers once so I tried bailey's no 4 cubes - they sent him absolutely bonkers.  Never again.

That sounds familiar!!!  i have used Spillers before on other horses, but am now just a bit wary about what to feed him!


----------



## liliro1 (23 February 2009)

Hi there i'm a newbie but thought this post really interesting as ive had my psycho ned on baileys no 4 for the last couple of weeks and he's already started to build topline and he's so chilled its untrue.


----------



## muffinino (23 February 2009)

It's funny how different horses react to feeds. T was on Bailey's Topline and he looked ok on it, but not much sparkle. I changed to the Spiller's and he looks fantactic on it, with more spark!


----------



## TGM (23 February 2009)

I am right in remembering that you are (or were) feeding Spillers Horse &amp; Pony Cubes at one time?  Was your horse OK temperament wise?  I ask because the Horse &amp; Pony Cubes are 14% starch, whereas the Spillers Conditioning Cubes are actually lower in starch at 12%, so if your horse was fine on the Horse &amp; Pony Cubes, he will probably fine on the Conditioning Cubes.


----------



## emmiec12 (23 February 2009)

i am feeding spillers H&amp;P cubes now - it says on their website that they have 14% starch, and the ConD cubes have 20% starch.


----------



## TGM (24 February 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
i am feeding spillers H&amp;P cubes now - it says on their website that they have 14% starch, and the ConD cubes have 20% starch. 

[/ QUOTE ]  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Oops - that'll teach me to post in a hurry!  It is the Spillers Response Slow Release Cubes that have 12% starch and are still a lot higher in calories (11 MJDE/kg) than the Horse &amp; Pony Cubes (8.9 MJDE/kg) (although not quite as calorific as the Condition Cubes at 12 MJDE/kg) - have you thought about trying those?


----------



## AlexThe Arab (24 February 2009)

Really rate the Spillers Conditioning Cubes  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Feeding them to a 3 year old and a 40 year old (both Arabs) for the last year without making them at all silly.

Hope you find the right feed for your horse soon.


----------

